# Info only: ftp file manager



## joplass (Dec 30, 2020)

Hello,

Only seeking information not an issue.

I take it is not possible to ftp with Nautilus and Thunar file managers on FreeBSD. Is it correct to assume that is the case? Filezilla and mucommander seem to be the pill under FreeBSD.

Thank you,


----------



## SirDice (Dec 30, 2020)

joplass said:


> I take it is not possible to ftp with Nautilus and Thunar file managers on FreeBSD. Is it correct to assume that is the case?


Why do you assume this doesn't work on FreeBSD?


----------



## joplass (Dec 30, 2020)

Well because I have tried the usual `ftp://ip_address`. From the Linux box to FreeBSD it works but from FreeBSD to Linux does not not. On the other hand using the terminal FreeBSD gets into the Linux box.


----------



## wolffnx (Dec 31, 2020)

`gftp` is my favorite,
and sometimes for transfering files via ssh too


----------



## jmos (Jan 1, 2021)

joplass said:


> I take it is not possible to ftp with Nautilus and Thunar file managers on FreeBSD.


Both are using the third party software "GVFS" therefore. But at least for Thunar the "Gnome Virtual File System" is optional; So as long you don't set it up it won't work.


----------

